# Need ideas for a skyscraper tank with no background



## MermaidInMotion (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm slowly working on creating my newest build. I bought a 18x18x36 ZooMed Skyscraper tank, Mistking starter setup, and Spectral Designs LED fixture. I want to make bromeliads and misc tropicals the focus of this setup. 

My biggest challenge is that I really don't want a 3D background into this build. My previous four builds all had Great Stuff-based backgrounds, with cork bark and/or driftwood jutting out to create some depth. While I loved the look, I want to be able to break this tank down easily for redesign if/when needed.

I plan to paint the outside back wall with black paint, and create a free-standing structure. I'd love to get a similar look to these two setups I found online, but I could really use some advice on how to do this. Maybe use Great Stuff and hygrolon to connect several pieces of driftwood together? Any ideas are much appreciated!


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I love skyscrapers! And those two are very attractive setups.

There are a lot of ways to create the unseen support for those types of vivs. The way I would do it is to just create a frame with eggcrate, zip ties, hot glue, something to cover it (like mosquito netting or weed barrier), and then the next steps kind of depend on what specific things you want to do. It will still be "3D" but it will also be way lighter than if you built it up with peat bricks or stones or perhaps even spray foam.

I did it with the skellig islands-style vivarium in these photographs:




(If you want to see the whole thread: https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/p...-out-blocks-eggcrate-what-do-about-sides.html )

I noticed that, in your second photo, the builder of the viv wrapped hygrolon around a piece of wood / driftwood. (A little above the middle of the photograph.) It's possible that it's built of carefully stacked driftwood to provide a support, in the same way you'd build a bonfire. That's a little heavier than the eggcrate method, but there're no wasted materials if you decide to disassemble it, and the driftwood support parts can grow stuff on itself, too, whereas the eggcrate method can't.

Let me know if you need me to explain anything more clearly.


----------



## MermaidInMotion (Aug 24, 2017)

What a cool concept, Kinstrome! I read through your thread and like how your setup turned out. 

My tank came with a cork bark background that I would love to utilize. This setup will house a day gecko, so I'm trying to consider what's best for the critter, not for me. I think she'd prefer the added climbing area, especially if I can add some cork rounds to the flat background, like pictured here from NEHerp:







. 

I can attach the background with magnets for easy removal, rather than silicone or glue.


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

Shucks, I didn't even think about cork. It's lightweight, plants can grow off it, easy to assemble and stick together.

I don't know enough about geckos to speak of habitat needs, but I have been told crested geckos need some shade from the level of light that is usually used to grow tropical plants like _Neoregelia_ in frog vivs. I don't know whether or not that translates to day geckos, too.

I don't know whether the photos you linked are similar to what you are going to get / use, but Josh's Frogs has a guide for making a branching cork tree by using PVC piping to connect cork rounds. That probably isn't the look you're aiming for, but it's a neat idea, in case you are very interested in cork-related creativity.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

MermaidInMotion said:


> I'm slowly working on creating my newest build. I bought a 18x18x36 ZooMed Skyscraper tank, Mistking starter setup, and Spectral Designs LED fixture. I want to make bromeliads and misc tropicals the focus of this setup.
> 
> My biggest challenge is that I really don't want a 3D background into this build. My previous four builds all had Great Stuff-based backgrounds, with cork bark and/or driftwood jutting out to create some depth. While I loved the look, I want to be able to break this tank down easily for redesign if/when needed.
> 
> I plan to paint the outside back wall with black paint, and create a free-standing structure. I'd love to get a similar look to these two setups I found online, but I could really use some advice on how to do this. Maybe use Great Stuff and hygrolon to connect several pieces of driftwood together? Any ideas are much appreciated!


In the pictures the original poster posed does anyone know what LED are being used?


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

I would suggest a cork tree; using PVC or wooden dowels, depending on how stable it needs to be. You may be able to find cork stump base that is stable just on its own too, with some cork tube added on for more height. I’ve used wooden dowels, drill + bit, silicone and a little cork dust (on the wet silicone) to connect pieces before. 

Only hurdle is finding nice, big cork branches to choose from. I have had great prices when I’ve ordered a huge shipment of mixed large pieces on sales. It was nice to have selection and I know I’ll use the rest eventually. If they are the right diameter and shape, they could provide visible stump holes that I imagine would be great surface area, which would be welcome in those tall tanks. (Obviously there are some holes that are better plugged with sphagnum tightly)

Remember, once plants are growing on top you may not need to ‘engineer’ the structure so tall. Negative space adds complexity and interest as much as flora and hardscapes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

